# 211K signal low compared to 301



## bcsman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 301 and a 211K aimed at 110 & 119. My 211K signal strength is close to 30 points lower than compared to my 301. So on some of the lower signal strength transponders I get a signal lost on my 211K as the signal is in the 40's. If I swap the two receivers between rooms it is the same so there is nothing else to check. Should the 211K have that much difference in signal readings?? It seems if the signal dips much below 50 I start getting intermittent signal loss.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

The 301 may still be using the "old" signal strength meter which gave higher readings. I don't know the reason for the change. Maybe one of the more tech savvy members can explain. I'm sure it was covered before. Try a search. My 4900 set up in a spare bedroom is also using the old signal strength meter while all the VIP receivers use the "lower strength" meter.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Apparently, the change was made so that the meters on the receivers matched the readings on the Super Sat Buddy sat meter, which Dish made the standard meter for in-house techs. But many older receivers still have the original meter, which reads about 35 points higher. On newer recevers, the most you'll ever see is usually low 70s, where you can read over 100 (on the 0-125 scale) on some TPs on the old scale.


----------



## bcsman (Feb 20, 2010)

OK that makes sense then but should my 211K signal cut in and out with the level around 50 then, if it was really 80+ on the old IRD's??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Watch a color of the signal bar, its could be yellow below 30 and red down to 20-25, that would be really LOW.


----------



## bcsman (Feb 20, 2010)

I found the problem. I had pretty much eliminated everything coax wise and went up to look at the 119 LNB. It looked OK but swapped it with another LNB I had and all channels and transponders work now. Also signal readings are pretty much in the 60's and 70's. So life is good again!! Thanks for the ideas and replies gang!!


----------

